# Silly Joke



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

A nurse digs into her bag for a pen to write a cheque and pulls out a rectal thermometer....

"Great" she sighs..."Some arseholes got my pen.."

:roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)




----------

